# Freeriden oder Dirt Session Fulda/VB und Umgebung?



## Berrecloth (5. Juli 2006)

Hey jmd. dabei der Bock auf Freeride oder Dirt hat und aus Fulda und/oder Vogelsberger Richtung kommt?


----------

